# Building a bowlback mandolin



## Paul Montgomery

I’ve built a few simple instruments but I’m finally stretching myself and attempting a bowlback mandolin. I have a lot of wood working experience but this looks like a challenge.

I used to take photographs of my projects but for the last few months I’ve been learning how to do video and so I’ve just finished the first video of some prep work that I’ve been doing. I fully expect this to take a while, but I’ll keep this thread updated as I progress, and I gladly invite any advice along the way.

TIA

Paul M

http://openwoodshop.com/instruments/mandolinprep1.php


----------



## difalkner

Very nice, Paul, very nice! Making a mandolin is on my bucket list but it will be more a Lloyd Loar F5 copy. You can also post the YouTube video here and probably get more views, btw.

David


----------



## hawkeye10

Thanks, Paul, I will be watching for more of your post. It will be fun to read and watch how you build the mandolin.


----------



## Paul Montgomery

*Mandolin Part 2 is up*

So here is part 2 of the Bowlback Mandolin project. It only gets more interesting from here!

http://openwoodshop.com/instruments/mandolin2.php


----------



## 35015

Paul Montgomery said:


> So here is part 2 of the Bowlback Mandolin project. It only gets more interesting from here!
> 
> http://openwoodshop.com/instruments/mandolin2.php


I'm looking forward to it...Thanks for making these and the steps you are taking to the project completion...

j


----------



## difalkner

Looks like an armadillo at this point - LOL! Nice work, Paul. That's looking good. Bending wood over a hot pipe is fun!

David


----------



## TimPa

nice thread project Paul!!! will be watching for sure. is that a purchased heat tube or home made? that's my next venture - heat bending.


----------



## Paul Montgomery

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Paul Montgomery

TimPa said:


> nice thread project Paul!!! will be watching for sure. is that a purchased heat tube or home made? that's my next venture - heat bending.


It's a home built jobby. The nice store bought ones are a little pricey. I also build boats so I bend quite a bit of wood. With boats it's steam bending though. I put some water on my mandolin rib (old habits are hard to break) but Robert Lundberg (Historical Lute Construction) says dry only. There really are a lot of ways to bend wood and is a great asset for any woodworker.

Paul M


----------



## Paul Montgomery

difalkner said:


> Looks like an armadillo at this point - LOL! Nice work, Paul. That's looking good. Bending wood over a hot pipe is fun!
> 
> David


There have been instruments built from armadillo shells. I'm going to pass on that one though.

Paul M


----------



## Carlo Neri

Dear Paul,
congratulation for your job.
i wanted to ask you a question.
Where is possible to buy plans for bowlback mandolin?


----------



## difalkner

Welcome to the forum, Carlo! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with location. Also, it would be good to introduce yourself in the intro part of the forum.

David


----------



## Paul Montgomery

I found them on ebay a few years ago but I can't seem to find them now.


----------



## bradleycole

I really love way you are making such kind of things, I am beginner and really studying too much from this videos. It really looks nice, Thank you


----------



## BigJim

bradleycole said:


> I really love way you are making such kind of things, I am beginner and really studying too much from this videos. It really looks nice, Thank you


What part of New Jersey is Khashuri?


----------



## difalkner

BigJim said:


> What part of New Jersey is Khashuri?


I'm sure he meant Georgia, Jim. :wink:

















David


----------



## WoodWorkerAtWork

I would like to make an instrument myself one day. Any recommendations for base material?


----------



## Paul Montgomery

WoodWorkerAtWork said:


> I would like to make an instrument myself one day. Any recommendations for base material?


It depends on what kind of instrument you are making. Also, different parts of an instrument are sometimes made from different types of wood. And acoustic instrument might have a maple or walnut or mahogany back and sides, and the top might be spruce. Research before building no matter what it is.


----------

